# Early Menopause - Recommendation of a doctor in Dublin, please?



## SueEllen (Apr 6, 2010)

My sister is experiencing early menopause but our local, rural, male doctor is struggling to manage it.
Anyone know of or can recommend a doctor in Dublin, please?
Thanks!


----------

